# orgasm and implantation following ET



## freya77

I wonder whether progesterone injections imped contractions of the uterus. I was unwise and now I worry I may have affected the chances of the embryo!   

There seems to be different advice on whether it is OK to have an orgasm after ET.

Today is my Day 6 and I have a long wait to find out....


----------



## BerryChelt74

I know that I was told by my clinic to avoid orgasms or sex. However if you had conceived naturally you wouldn't know your where pregnant so wouldn't avoid sex would you?

x


----------



## freya77

well, that's what I thought this morning....but now I have massive doubts and regrets. Plus I am daily progesterone injections and suppositories that from what I gather I meant to prevent uterine contractions, so maybe my uterus did not contract anyway?


----------



## BerryChelt74

I don't know, thats one for google I think. Sorry can't help more. x


----------



## Betty-Boo

to be honest I wouldn't risk anything but that's just my opinion ... feet up no naughties and chill.


If you did - then don't beat yourself up - Those embies are strong little blighters - they can't fall out, most clinics advise no naughties until a min of a week after ET.


Google will be full of conflicting info - best bet if you're really that concerned is to contact your clinic - but in all honesty - rest is best ... chill and put if out of your mind.  It's up to your fighters now ...      You've done everything to ensure their home for the next 9 months is ready.


Mini x


----------



## freya77

thanks, I have been reading like mad and of course it was not worth it...but at the time I thought that surely this must happen naturally...

I even found a journal article of (2000), run in Australia. They found that couple who had intercourse after ET had a better success rate. They put forward hypothesis as to why that was, e.g. sperm helping the process, as it does in other animals apparently.

I have emailed the dr who run the study to ask for more recent results. I dont understand why most clinics instead give opposite advice...

Anyway, that made me feel better, actually ET was monday, so today could be counted as day7!! Hypppie, maybe it is not going to change outcome. 

As you say, no point think about this now.

Thanks


----------



## MissTC

Freya
Lots of people consider an orgasm during 2ww a good thing!!! There's a whole thread on here dedicated to this subject which is worth you having a read of - it's in the 2ww section, here's a link for you http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9452.0

If it's any help at all to stop you getting so worked up/stressed about it - I had the big O during my last three 2ww's and although they weren't all successful the last 2 were successful! Sadly I had early m/c 2 years ago, but last year I got my BFP and then my gorgeous twins, even with the big O!

My advice to you would be to try to stop worrying - what's done is done, you can't change it so try not to stress about it. Try to relax and take care of yourself and your little embies snuggled up inside you!

Good luck, I really hope it works out for you

Tracy
x


----------



## freya77

Thanks! that's great to know.

I wonder though if is it the people with a higher chance who can relax enough to think about it, or whether it does actually help...so many variables, but it would be great to also collect Age, Eggs collected, Embryos obtained and their grading....just me... 

I know I should relax, but surely this could be important too. IVF often has made us feel trying for children was almost non-natural, when actually sex and child making is one of the most natural things...

best wishes to everyone!


----------



## cohensmummy

Hello, 
  Try not to worry about it I know easier said than done at the moment but this is what has happened to me both resulting in BFP.

Around day 6 after each et I have had the big o with out any help it's been while I had been sleeping and was so worried the 1 st time that my own body had messed things up that for te rest of te 2ww I was a nervous wreck especially as it happened several more times 
This last cycle it happened again on its own during sleep around a week after transfer and as never has this happened before apart from the previous pregnancy I googled it and found its comman during pregnancy for it to just accur and that also it WILL NOT do any arm to the baby xx

Hope this helps a little and good luck xx


----------

